

As VCs look for liquidity, private-company stock exchanges are emerging - gcventures
http://vator.tv/news/show/2009-05-31-the-rise-of-the-secondary-markets

======
Dilpil
Is this enough evidence that the public stock markets have become so over
regulated as to make the costs of being a public company outweigh the
benefits?

If not, what would be?

------
pz
Is there any oversight & regulation in these secondary markets? What's the
catch here? If this is allowed, then what's the incentive to go public. My
guess is the overhead in these private transactions will be high enough to
keep out most individual investors. I wonder if that's a plus or a minus for
the VC & equity firms this seems to cater to.

~~~
Dilpil
I would imagine only 'accredited investors' are allowed to participate.

